# Aussies moving to Canada - Best places to find work



## lyndel24 (May 15, 2010)

Hi All,
I am a 28 year old female, with 8 years experience as a Primary School Teacher. Planning to move to Canada in July/August on 2 year work/hol visa. Not necessarily looking for a teaching job, looking for a fun job maybe in a ski area etc. Can you offer any employers names or areas in Canada which employ good, hardworking, honest Aussies.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi there,

I live in Canmore AB, there are lots of Aussies working here, in the ski season and on through the summer. Mainly tourism type jobs so not super well paid but its a great place to enjoy some amazing outdoor hiking, climbing, biking, camping etc. In fact... PM me if you are interested a vacancy, I may have around July


----------



## lyndel24 (May 15, 2010)

*Interested in work*

Hi,
Thanks for the reply, I could def be interested in work in July, what type of work? I have actually been to Canmore in 2007!!! Please send me more info...




louiseg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I live in Canmore AB, there are lots of Aussies working here, in the ski season and on through the summer. Mainly tourism type jobs so not super well paid but its a great place to enjoy some amazing outdoor hiking, climbing, biking, camping etc. In fact... PM me if you are interested a vacancy, I may have around July


----------



## undrkvabrtha (Jul 12, 2010)

*Jobs in IT / Management*

Hi,

Pardon me for speaking out of turn. The information here seems rather relevant, though.

Could you please advise me of some popular Canadian job search engines? 

I'll have to do some research - I work in IT, but not with PCs or Programming, or networks etc. 

I work as a Business Analyst, and my areas of work include Enterprise Architecture (ICT Governance, SDLCs etc), RqM, BPA/M etc.

If anyone knows of where such opportunities occur in Canada, please do advise. I work for the Government in Oz, and am moving to Canada because the woman I love is there 

However, we're both willing to move to wherever the grass is greener - career-wise, that is.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lyndel24 (May 15, 2010)

*Re Jobs Canmore*



louiseg said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I live in Canmore AB, there are lots of Aussies working here, in the ski season and on through the summer. Mainly tourism type jobs so not super well paid but its a great place to enjoy some amazing outdoor hiking, climbing, biking, camping etc. In fact... PM me if you are interested a vacancy, I may have around July


Hi Louise,
I am sorry I just got emails, been away in Africa. Moving def to Canada - Canmore area in first week of November, if you have any jobs available I can send Curriculum Vitae.
Ta Lyndel


----------



## relski (Oct 6, 2010)

HI everyone! I am coming over to Canada at the end of November to look for work during the winter season, and some accom. I was looking at Canmore, Banff, or Edmonton. What do people reccommend and is it easy to get a job this time of year? I cant get over sooner than that. I am willing to do any job, wash dishes, retail, cleaning.

Thanks


----------

